# My Lost in Space Robot



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

My Moebius Models 1/6 Lost in Space Robot build. I used brass and aluminum tubing to strengthen the connecting points of the treads and lower torso. I also made the model easy to disassemble to add more electronics, including the voice box/light and ambient sounds. I will do this at a later date, as well as replacing and Lighting the Bubble. His upper torso and Head can be manually rotated. The batteries are hidden in the tread section as is the switch. The chest Lighting is from Mechalabs.


----------



## spacetrader2000 (Jul 19, 2009)

Impressive. Great job!


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Great work! That is perfection!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Some detail shots...


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Fantastic paint job.Great action pose as well.Your B-9 Robot would look perfect in a Lost In Space diorama setting.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

xsavoie said:


> Fantastic paint job.Great action pose as well.Your B-9 Robot would look perfect in a Lost In Space diorama setting.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


Sincere thanks! I can't wait to add more details to him, the Chest Lighting/Voice Box, Bubble Lighting...etc


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ROBOTBEAUTY2_zps395445dc.jpg.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Video getting updated...


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Stunning Captain, just perfect thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Fantastic, Captain! The pose with arms retracted seems to be the favourite of the majority, but this action pose is gaining my preference.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Fantastic, Captain! The pose with arms retracted seems to be the favourite of the majority, but this action pose is gaining my preference.


Thanks Guys!


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fantastic looking B-9 !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Just curious as to what kind of paint, and what color you used on the legs and arms ???


----------



## bert model maker (Feb 19, 2002)

My question also, not yet seeing the model, does the vinyl legs & arms NEED to be painted? Or can you leave them the color they are out of the box ?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent! It looks real, with the painting and lights.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

That is one really nice _Bubble Headed Booby_! *B-9* would be awful proud. Good goin' Cap' :thumbsup:

I can't seem to get the video up an running though, anyone else have that too?

Carl-


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

I couldn't see the video either- said it doesn't exist.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

scooke123 said:


> I couldn't see the video either- said it doesn't exist.


 Updating video guys...will repost.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

VERY well done- looks like the original prop in those photos!


----------



## Wattanasiri (Aug 15, 2010)

I must be doing something incorrectly. I am not able to link to a site with any videos or photos related to the Lost in Space Robot. Please advise.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/ROBOTBEAUTY4_zps83eb5e9e.jpg.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/JUPITER2CAMP7_zpsa88e120d.jpg.html


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

http://s1165.photobucket.com/user/ELVISMAJORS/media/LAUNCHCOLOR_zps391929a1.jpg.html


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Just curious as to what kind of paint, and what color you used on the legs and arms ???


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

The color and kind of paint must be a secret !!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

DCH10664 said:


> The color and kind of paint must be a secret !!


 Sorry I missed your post sir. It's no secret. I mixed the colors and airbrushed them on. I used an acrylic For the Legs/arms etc...Now your going to ask me what I mixed, well it was kind of on the fly. I used Tamiya acrylics through out.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Captain Han Solo said:


> Sorry I missed your post sir. It's no secret. QUOTE]
> 
> It is, after all, _Captain's_ discretion!
> 
> Carl-


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks Captain. I appreciate it. So basically I have to sort of play and experiment until I get the desired color. That's cool. At least I got your photo to compare it to.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Another Picture...


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Beautiful build and paint up!! You've done a great job on this; really showcases what a fine kit this is.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)




----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Great work as usual Mark!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Many thanks!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Darn you Mark Myers! I was trying to convince myself NOT to get this kit. Lack of space being my primary concern. But seeing your build... I HAVE to get one NOW!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Trekkriffic said:


> I was trying to convince myself NOT to get this kit.


Youuu waaaaaant thisssss....


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Trekkriffic said:


> Darn you Mark Myers! I was trying to convince myself NOT to get this kit. Lack of space being my primary concern. But seeing your build... I HAVE to get one NOW!


"Lack of space"? When has _that_ ever stopped you?

"Lack of space", what a *weenie*!! :lol: I've often said, buy it first *THEN* worry about where to put it.....you'll find the room....I garone tee.

Carl-


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> "Lack of space"? When has _that_ ever stopped you?
> 
> "Lack of space", what a *weenie*!! :lol: I've often said, buy it first *THEN* worry about where to put it.....you'll find the room....I garone tee.
> 
> Carl-


I have been justly chastened. I am embarrased at my "weeniness."


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Mark is one of the best.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

I really appreciate the kind words guys, hopefully my passion for the subject matter comes through in my build ups/Photos. Thanks Again.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Mark is one of the best.


While I don't disagree with you. I must admit that I am looking forward to seeing your take on this Robot. I've enjoyed following many of your builds. And I feel sure you will put an original twist on our favorite Bubble Head !


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

DCH10664 said:


> While I don't disagree with you. I must admit that I am looking forward to seeing your take on this Robot. I've enjoyed following many of your builds. And I feel sure you will put an original twist on our favorite Bubble Head !


Hey! Thanks a lot, budy. :thumbsup:

Now, this compliment (not deserved) just put a huge responsibility on my shoulders.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Hey! Thanks a lot, budy. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now, this compliment (not deserved) just put a huge responsibility on my shoulders.


1)Just have fun with the build.
2)Get your own references...Search the net.
3)Have fun with the build.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Fernando Mureb said:


> Mark is one of the best.


Sincere thanks! Still learning something new everyday.


----------

